# Hermies need love, too. ;)



## Hackerman (Jun 27, 2014)

Even though this crop hermied, the buds are still nice and frosty. Less than half of the plants seeded. Some more than others. I figure I'll make a giant batch of bubble hash with the seeded plants.

Still, for a hermie, it's nice and frosty.

Week 8. Probably another 4 weeks to go.

Not bad for spending their life with PH8+ water. LOL 

View attachment troughs062714-6bud.jpg


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2014)

Good outlook on the hash plan hack.  Sometimes its better to run w the herms than to ditch and wait 3 months...just depends on how your setup if running perpetual or not.


Although we all know herms suck...



hope the hash is great!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't got no love for no hermie....( that was a triple negative)  I hate all hermies!

HOWEVER, my husband and neighbor really like the hermied pot i harvested a month ago. All seeds were destroyed and hated. 

Peace out....love man.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 28, 2014)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

:giggle::giggle:


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 29, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I don't got no love for no hermie....( that was a triple negative)  I hate all hermies!
> 
> HOWEVER, my husband and neighbor really like the hermied pot i harvested a month ago. All seeds were destroyed and hated.
> 
> Peace out....love man.



:rofl:

:heart:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2014)

Any weed that looks that good is getting smoked,,i dont give a crap if it has a few seeds or not. LOL


----------

